# April 26: Benefit Shoot at the Refuge; pictures added



## Jake Allen (Feb 19, 2014)

The Archers for Alzheimer's, will host the "2014 Spring Archery Classic", a Traditional Archery Shoot April 26, in Culloden Ga,  at Chuck and Bobbie Evans farm, (aka the Refuge).

Any Vertical Bow without Wheels, (Recurve, Longbow and Selfbow).

There will be a silent auction to help raise funds for this cause. This will run from 9am, until 3pm. Items already donated include, a Fish Fry Kit from Bass Pro Shops, a Bow Case from Sports Center and a $50.00 gift card from Chuck's n Warner Robbins. Alos, from P& A Archery: several dozen Warrior Carbon Shafts, 500 and 600 Spine, 2 dozen ready made arrows, 2 dozen Surewood Shafts, 2 sets of Magnus Bullhead Broadheads, 2 Femish String Boards made by Flatwoods Bows, (1 pound of Fast Flight String from Muzzy Products with each board), and a Fully Outfitted Endless and Flemish String Fixture with the Stretching Kit. Also, we have a box og goodies from Muzzy Products, See you all tomorrow in beautiful Culloden!  

25 Targets, Springtime in the Woods
Chuck and Bobbie your Hosts

Start at 8:30, shoot most of the day

Hudson's BBQ will be there with Sandwiches and Biscuits

Costs: (unlimited Rounds)
Adults: $10.00
12-15 $5.00
Family (up to 4) $25.00
under 12: free

ALL proceeds will be donated to the Alzheimer's Association;

"_Our mission; To eliminate Alzheimer’s disease through the advancement of research;
 to provide and enhance care and support for all affected; and to reduce the risk of dementia through the promotion of brain health.
Our vision; A world without Alzheimer’s disease._"

Tony Smith will be there with our TBG Youth Trailer.

Ya'll please put this one on the calender, and make it!


----------



## ngabowhunter (Feb 19, 2014)

We'll be there.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 19, 2014)

What a deal...what a deal.


----------



## Dennis (Feb 19, 2014)

Awesome I'll be there!


----------



## Munkywrench (Feb 19, 2014)

Gonna try to make this one. I've heard great things about the refuge and it seems I missed a great shoot there this past weekend. Not t mention it's for a good cause


----------



## Skunkhound (Feb 19, 2014)

Woo Hoo! I get to go back again!


----------



## Al33 (Feb 19, 2014)

Great cause, great venue, great hosts, and sure to be great times participating in a great sport.

Marked my calendar.


----------



## chenryiv (Feb 19, 2014)

Gonna try to be there.


----------



## Todd Cook (Feb 19, 2014)

Lord willing, the Cook family will be there. Maybe bring a couple extras.


----------



## gtfisherman (Feb 19, 2014)

I am sure that 3 of my girls will want to be there. So good Lord willing and the creeks don't rise. We'll see you all there.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Feb 20, 2014)

It's on the Calendar!


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm in.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 16, 2014)

Let's run this one thru the bushes one more time.


----------



## Todd Cook (Mar 16, 2014)

Barry Duggan said:


> Let's run this one thru the bushes one more time.



I agree. Great cause, great course, great folks! Ya'll come.


----------



## dutchman (Mar 23, 2014)

Is there anything folks can do to help other than by showing up to shoot? Sponsor a target, maybe? Or something else?


----------



## Munkywrench (Mar 27, 2014)

If I bring new people will there be any loaner bows? They will of course pay to shoot as it's charity.


----------



## Todd Cook (Mar 28, 2014)

Munkywrench said:


> If I bring new people will there be any loaner bows? They will of course pay to shoot as it's charity.



I've got a couple I could bring; any idea what weight?


----------



## Munkywrench (Mar 28, 2014)

My friend has never shot a bow before, I have no clue about her boyfriend cause I've never met him. I'm not sure if she's coming or not yet. Been trying to get her to a shoot as learning t shoot a bow is on her yearly to do list


----------



## Todd Cook (Mar 28, 2014)

I'll bring a 30# and a 40#.I could bring a couple mid 50's Hill style's if needed.


----------



## Munkywrench (Mar 29, 2014)

Thanks Todd you art awesome. I will let you know if they are coming closer o the date. Dont want you haulin all that around without need.


----------



## dutchman (Apr 7, 2014)

Remember, if you can't be present for this shoot, you can still help out by contacting the Evans and mailing a donation. This is a big deal and we would love to get everyone's support. Thanks in advance for helping out!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 13, 2014)

When is the target set up?


----------



## dutchman (Apr 13, 2014)

Barry Duggan said:


> When is the tyarget set up?



Not sure we will be needed for that duty. 

In other news, that little item we discussed some weeks back arrived here yesterday in good order. Fine goods...


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 13, 2014)

dutchman said:


> Not sure we will be needed for that duty.
> 
> In other news, that little item we discussed some weeks back arrived here yesterday in good order. Fine goods...



Say it ain't so.


----------



## snakekiller (Apr 13, 2014)

we are going to set up this week depending on weather I'v got the land of promise guys to help set targets ,hatchetbow Dan is going to set stakes just to make it interesting


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 13, 2014)

snakekiller said:


> we are going to set up this week depending on weather I'v got the land of promise guys to help set targets ,hatchetbow Dan is going to set stakes just to make it interesting



Just pm'ed ya.


----------



## Dennis (Apr 14, 2014)

This one is gonna be a good one I can't wait


----------



## Al33 (Apr 14, 2014)

Just wondering. Will there be any kind of auction going on? I have a few things I could donate if there is. A few more dollars raised for the cause from stuff I no longer use or need. I'm certain there are many others that have stuff they don't really need someone else would bid on. Just a thought.


----------



## Dennis (Apr 14, 2014)

Good idea!!!


----------



## SELFBOW (Apr 14, 2014)

Dennis said:


> This one is gonna be a good one I can't wait



My wife is planning to come w Nolan and me.


----------



## Al33 (Apr 15, 2014)

I got word from Chuck they will have a silent auction and he is supposed to post up about it soon. Additionally they have 21 targets they would like to get sponsors for but if you need a sign made for a target for your company or in memory of a loved one affected by Alzheimers you need to contact Linda Thornbury at 478-746-7050 or email at linda.thornbury@alz.org before the end of the business day tomorrow (4/16) so she can get the signs made in time.

Bring some of that stuff you don't use anymore or just want to donate and donate it for the silent auction. It's time to do some Spring cleaning anyway so why not?


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 17, 2014)

I've got some things we can auction....will collect them up to bring!


----------



## snakekiller (Apr 17, 2014)

The course is set and looks good and yes we are going to have aplace to have some silent auctions bring anything you want somebody probably needs it , remember this is all about beating alzhimers Ithank all of you for your support what a great bunch of freinds. Thanks to Barry Duggan for the help yesterday priceless.


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 18, 2014)

snakekiller said:


> The course is set and looks good and yes we are going to have a place to have some silent auctions bring anything you want somebody probably needs it , remember this is all about beating alzheimer's I thank all of you for your support what a great bunch of friends. Thanks to Barry Duggan for the help yesterday priceless.



Good deal. Thanks up front for having us all down to shoot, and have a good time!

Good job setting the course guys. I wish I could have made it down to help.
You ar a good man BWD no matter what poundcake says. 

We may have a special guest coming to shoot; former PGA, and Champion's Tour Superstar, and UGA grad Tim Simpson....


----------



## Al33 (Apr 18, 2014)

Jake Allen said:


> We may have a special guest coming to shoot; former PGA, and Champion's Tour Superstar, and UGA grad Tim Simpson....



Good deal, maybe we can have a round of archery golf. 

For anyone wishing to learn more about this guy, here is his incredible story:
http://www.pga.com/seniorpga/2009/news/simpson_052309.cfm


----------



## dutchman (Apr 19, 2014)

Just a week away...


----------



## snakekiller (Apr 19, 2014)

The weather is looking great for the 26th hope to see everybody , I think we will have a large time


----------



## dutchman (Apr 19, 2014)

snakekiller said:


> The weather is looking great for the 26th hope to see everybody , I think we will have a large time



We always do when we come to Culloden...looking forward the next Saturday.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 19, 2014)

I sure hope we didn't set the course up too easy for you folks. Might need to ride back over, before next Saturday, and take another look.


----------



## dutchman (Apr 20, 2014)

Barry Duggan said:


> I sure hope we didn't set the course up too easy for you folks. Might need to ride back over, before next Saturday, and take another look.



Well, you know a shortcut...


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 23, 2014)

This Saturday!

Schedule of Events:

8:00 to 2;30 Registration Table Open
8:00 to 5:00 Course Open
11:00 to 12:30 Lunch Available
10:00 to 3:00 Silent Auction in Process
12.00 Group Photo
3:00 pm Silent Auction Ends

Ya'll come please!


----------



## Munkywrench (Apr 23, 2014)

Plan is to be there. Anyone wanting to carpool from Athens?


----------



## snakekiller (Apr 24, 2014)

we are all set up looks like the silent acution will be big. Hudsons BBQ will be here for breakfast and lunch, parking areas are mowed and marked please remember to bring some chairs with you. we will be set up in the barn at the start of trail. looking foward to seeing everone Sat.


----------



## Al33 (Apr 24, 2014)

Really looking forward to this and seeing everyone again.


----------



## dutchman (Apr 25, 2014)

Gonna be big fun for all Cubans and Cuban wannabes.


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 25, 2014)

There will be a silent auction to help raise funds for this cause. This will run from 9am, until 3pm. Items already donated include, a Fish Fry Kit from Bass Pro Shops, a Bow Case from Sports Center and a $50.00 gift card from Chuck's n Warner Robbins. Alos, from P& A Archery: several dozen Warrior Carbon Shafts, 500 and 600 Spine, 2 dozen ready made arrows, 2 dozen Surewood Shafts, 2 sets of Magnus Bullhead Broadheads, 2 Femish String Boards made by Flatwoods Bows, (1 pound of Fast Flight String from Muzzy Products with each board), and a Fully Outfitted Endless and Flemish String Fixture with the Stretching Kit. Also, we have a box og goodies from Muzzy Products, See you all tomorrow in beautiful Culloden!


----------



## Skunkhound (Apr 25, 2014)

I wasn't sure I was gonna be able to make it, but I'll be headin down with Crispin and Al bright and early. Looking forward to a great day, with great people, for a great cause.


----------



## Munkywrench (Apr 26, 2014)

Had a blast! Big thank you to everyone who put in so much time and dedication to make this shoot happen. Hopefully next year we can bring in even more money for the cause. 
Maybe by then I'll know how to use this string jig


----------



## Dennis (Apr 26, 2014)

It was great as expected and I look forward to next year


----------



## pine nut (Apr 26, 2014)

It was a fine time and a somewhat challenging course.  I sure enjoyed the get together with fine friends at a beautiful farm.  Thank you Chuck and Bobbie for your wonderful hospitality again!  I am glad I was able to attend.  I have to say that I drove into my driveway at home before I realized I had "forgotten" and left my bow on the rack in the barn...This after attending a shoot to help the Alzheimer's Foundation!  Oh the irony!  Maybe "we" need to have another shoot before a whole year passes...I seem to need it!


----------



## ngabowhunter (Apr 26, 2014)

We just got home a few minutes ago. Had to make a run to the Bass Pro while we were down that way. A long day, but a great one. Thank you  to everyone who had a hand in putting this shoot on.


----------



## SELFBOW (Apr 26, 2014)

Just made it in myself. Great time as always. The silent auction was fun, the course was tough thanks to Barry's design and the hospitality was as good as it can get. Thanks Chuck and Miss Bobby for hosting Jeff Tomi and others for their help and all the sponsors
Here's one of them Mr.Al Chapman and his posse.

       Bill if your bow was the last one on the rack then Jeff has it.

I was lucky enough to knock a couple carpenter bees out the air w a cane arrow and stone point but wasn't fast enough to finish them before recovery and yes there was witnesses Bill and HatchetDan....

A good day every second of it....


----------



## schleylures (Apr 26, 2014)

Nice to see everyone today, have not seen some in a while. Thanks jeff for shooting with me and the hard work. Barry next time make it a little harder I think I had a perfect score, i understand it was your first time. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 26, 2014)

schleylures said:


> Barry next time make it a little harder I think I had a perfect score, i understand it was your first time. Thanks everyone.



Wendall, those were the warm up targets you were shooting.

I had a great time. It brings me great pleasure to be with a fine bunch of folks, supporting a worthy cause. We ought to do it every year ... at least once. Many thanks to our host Chuck and Bobbie.


----------



## dutchman (Apr 27, 2014)

Good day with good folks. Fire ant did a good job on the course set up. Challenging to say the least. Thanks to Chuck and Bobbi for a great day. If you missed it, you should be sorry...


----------



## pine nut (Apr 27, 2014)

"I was lucky enough to knock a couple carpenter bees out the air w a cane arrow and stone point but wasn't fast enough to finish them before recovery and yes there was witnesses Bill and HatchetDan...."

True that!


----------



## Munkywrench (Apr 27, 2014)

Pine nut if it makes ya feel any better I was getting in the car when I realized I didn't have my bow


----------



## Al33 (Apr 27, 2014)

A great day indeed spending time with great friends while raising money for a great cause. Great job everyone making this happen and I also look forward to next years shoot.

Thank you Crispen for doing the driving, I certainly enjoyed making the trip with you and David.

Martin, I learned on the way back you found a little flashlight in the camo bag I donated. I had looked hard for it but never found it and assumed I had lost it in the woods. It's finders keepers, losers weepers, so I hope you get some good use out of it.

I only took three Tomi's so here they are:


----------



## Skunkhound (Apr 27, 2014)

I had a great day slinging arrows with some great people, for a great cause. Thank you Chuck and Bobbi, and everyone who put it together.


----------



## Rix56 (Apr 27, 2014)

*Great fun*

Had a great time yesterday flinging arrows with a truly great group of folks, beautiful course, weather and hospitality.  Due to the auction one of the few shoots that I got home with more arrows than I came with.  Thanks to everyone for putting this shoot on!


----------



## snakekiller (Apr 27, 2014)

Not a problem pine nut jeff has your bow and Ive lost mine while shooting the course before .We had ablast I want to thank everyone again for making this happen and rasing 2140.$ for the alzheimers cause that is increadible you guys and gals are the best hopefully and with the lords help we'll do even better next year


----------



## SELFBOW (Apr 27, 2014)

I never thought much about Chuck's username until yesterday and now I know why he has it lol...


----------



## JBranch (Apr 27, 2014)

This was an awesome shoot. I really enjoyed shooting at such a beautiful place. Thanks Jeff and George for letting me tag along with you guys yesterday. Although this was my first shoot, it won't be my last. I learned a lot and had a great time. Martin, I really wish I could have shoot through with you guys before I had to leave, but it was good to meet you all. A special thanks to Chuck and Bobbi for opening your place up to all of us.


----------



## Todd Cook (Apr 27, 2014)

We had a fine time! Thank you Chuck and Bobbie and everyone else. Proud to help out with such a good cause.


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 28, 2014)

I had a blast. It's always fun to shoot, but the opportunity to meet new people and catch up with old friends is priceless. Thanks to everybody who put this together. 
Duggan...... Next time you set a course like this one I want to use YOUR arrows.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 28, 2014)

sawtooth said:


> I had a blast. It's always fun to shoot, but the opportunity to meet new people and catch up with old friends is priceless. Thanks to everybody who put this together.
> Duggan...... Next time you set a course like this one I want to use YOUR arrows.



Sorry buddy, have to admit I didn't know what I was doing. Just kept on thinking, what would Dan do...
Let's not forget, Mr. Chuck had a hand in this as well. I think, he was also thinking, what would Dan do...
We'll see if we can do a little better next year.


----------



## Al33 (Apr 28, 2014)

The course wasn't TOO bad. I never lost an arrow but I did have a hard time finding some of the targets, especially the black ones because some were so deep in the tangles and shadows. Of course wearing my sunglasses didn't help either but Martin was gracious enough to show me where they were and even told me which way they were facing. He also helped me find the shooting stakes. 

Hey, I'm glad I didn't have to set 'em.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Apr 28, 2014)

For those that couldn't make it to the shoot, here's a pic taken from the shooting stake of one of those trashy targets they've been talking about.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 28, 2014)

Yep, it's amazing how much the leaves "filled in" in the ten days between the day those targets were placed and we flung arrows at them.
Who wants to get on the contact list to help set targets next time?


----------



## Todd Cook (Apr 28, 2014)

I liked it Barry. Only broke 1 arrow....


----------



## pine nut (Apr 28, 2014)

I only lost one arrow and it was a pretty good and challenging course.  If I had not a shot over the deer's back I wouldn't a lost my arrow in tha creek!


----------



## snakekiller (Apr 28, 2014)

I thought we did Dan proud Barry he said when they can;t find the target it;s perfect


----------



## Munkywrench (Apr 29, 2014)

I only broke one too, and lost two... But had I done my part none of it woulda happened


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 29, 2014)

Barry Duggan said:


> Yep, it's amazing how much the leaves "filled in" in the ten days between the day those targets were placed and we flung arrows at them.
> Who wants to get on the contact list to help set targets next time?



You and Chuck set a mighty fine course Barry! Thanks for what you did.

Thanks to everyone who came all the way down to support this fine cause. It meant the world to Linda, Chuck and Miss Bobbie, the Alzheimer's Association and the people who this organization supports and helps.
What a great day! 

I am proud our club was able to provide the targets, and much of the support to help make this thing happen.

Thanks too for all of the help pulling the targets and getting them in the trailer. You folks are the best, I am so very proud to be part of such a fine group.


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 29, 2014)

I had a blast with my Jeff and all my friends!!! You all are a special part of my very life ....love you!!!!
I am limited to the amount I can post up, apparently due to original pic size...so here's one!


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 29, 2014)

a few more from me!!


----------



## dutchman (Apr 30, 2014)

TNGIRL said:


> I am limited to the amount I can post up, apparently due to original pic size...so here's one!



Nah, Jeff has more than likely imposed some sort of limit on you. Pity.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 30, 2014)

TNGIRL said:


> I am limited to the amount I can post up, apparently due to original pic size...so here's one!


Or you've got so many, it takes two piles to hold them, because they won't all go in one pile.



dutchman said:


> Nah, Jeff has more than likely imposed some sort of limit on you. Pity.


You don't think he's trying to, "nip it, nip it, nip it in the bud", do you?


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 30, 2014)

dutchman said:


> Nah, Jeff has more than likely imposed some sort of limit on you. Pity.



That's funny. In a round about way, it is my fault. The new camera I bought for her takes a high resolution picture. (16mp). 
It is gonna take some software to downsize the pics before they will post. Another thing to add to the list.


----------



## Al33 (Apr 30, 2014)

Jake Allen said:


> That's funny. In a round about way, it is my fault. The new camera I bought for her takes a high resolution picture. (16mp).
> It is gonna take some software to downsize the pics before they will post. Another thing to add to the list.



Irfanview download is free and works great for resizing.


----------



## SELFBOW (Apr 30, 2014)

Al33 said:


> Irfanview download is free and works great for resizing.



Photo bucket....


----------



## dutchman (Apr 30, 2014)

Jake Allen said:


> That's funny. In a round about way, it is my fault. The new camera I bought for her takes a high resolution picture. (16mp).
> It is gonna take some software to downsize the pics before they will post. Another thing to add to the list.



Serves you right...no good deed ever goes unpunished.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Apr 30, 2014)

It's just the internet can't comprehend all the fine faces of the traditional community.


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 30, 2014)

I also just lowered the resolution size from large to medium and that has helped...and you can't see any difference in the picture quality!!!!!!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 30, 2014)

TNGIRL said:


> I also just lowered the resolution size from large to medium and that has helped...and you can't see any difference in the picture quality!!!!!!



Myself excluded, when taking pictures of such a fine looking group of folks, there's not much you can do to hurt the picture quality.


----------

